# Jumeirah/Umm Suqeim rentals



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello!
I hate to open a new thread about this as I know the correct procedure.. but after reading and posting in the sticky thread I had no answer.. this is what I originally wrote in the sticky: 


I have just relocated to Dubai, officially about 3 weeks ago, though I have been coming and going for a few months. Based on suggestions I am temporarily staying in an apt hotel while hoarding cash for the big expenditures that will come with renting.
I already had so many questions answered by your posts but I don't find much specific info about the area I have been eyeing. I will share my needs/budget and would love and appreciate if someone could share thoughts

minum of 2 bedrooms anything extra is ok but not mandatory. Budget 250.000/year if it was my astonishingly perfect dream house I could go up to 270k - love to be close to the beach and a pool would be awesome. Traffic is totally irrelevant as I either work out of UAE or from home.

Now the tough part: I HATE coumpounds, I need utmost privacy for myself, my family, friends and my customers and guests (i'm not a drug dealer!) I love throwing parties, lunches, dinner, I often have my customers over and so on.
I have lived in various countries in the region and I can't put up with security calling me every single time saying there is a guest or worse yet asking them for IDs, or conservative local families wondering what goes on in my house, with neighbours peeking in on my property from their windows and so on.

This said, I figured out I need to look for detached villas and combining that with beach proximity I guess I should search in the Hamptons but I'm stuck in Dubai so I'm looking at the Umm Suqeim/Jumeirah area even if I don't fit in the Jumeirah Jane/John description.


Thanks for your suggestions
Jumeirah John-wannabe


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I think you answered your own questions... Umm Suqeim/Jumeirah is your answer if you want to live near the beach in a non-compound villa.
Get a place with a big bushy garden to guard your privacy.

Have you checked ads on the below sites?
dubizzle
justrentals
bayut
propertyfinder


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Check your messages gianera


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you both for your replies.
I did quite a bit of browsing on property finder and also some driving in the area.
I can understand I like it though I have seen very few properties of decent standards so far.

What I was hoping to understand from you guys is if my lifestyle would be compatible with the area because I have extremely limited knowledge of Dubai.
I found lots of info in the sticky on places I should NOT look at and a few posts about the typical Jumeirah Janes which I don't care about as long as they don't have neighborhood committees to chase me out for my parties or unconventional lifestyle..


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are a number of smaller villages in Jumeira and Umm Suqeim. Plenty of 2-3 bedroom single story villas with gardens behind high walls. You just have to look for them. Drive around the area, many villas have building management company numbers or to let signs on them. 

There is a difference between a compound of attached villas and what looks like a compound of identical villas but have separate gardens and aren't otherwise linked. Lots of the latter in J&US. Just because it looks like it may be a compound doesn't mean it is. And compounds vary themselves, some are only connected through a shared pool and otherwise have very private individual gardens, others are much more open. 

Be aware that most villas are "older" so you will likely compromise somewhat on the quality of facilities. Don't expect the bells and whistles and fancy kitchens and bathrooms. But what you get is a fantastic location near the beaches.

If I were you, I would look more into Jumeira 3 and the Umm Suqeims because anywhere near Safa Park and north from there (mostly J 1 & 2) is suffering from the canal works, which really f*cks up the traffic on Al Wasl and the Beach Road in that particular area. Being able to get on/off at Umm al Sheif and Al Manara or Al Thanya makes your life a lot easier than having to always go through the Safa Park or Defence Roundabout interchanges. 

Arenco owns many villas in the area, including individual, compound and semi-compound villas. It may be worth contacting them and seeing what's available. Their maintenance record is pretty good, unlike with a private landlord.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Wonderful tips thank you so much!!



TallyHo said:


> There are a number of smaller villages in Jumeira and Umm Suqeim. Plenty of 2-3 bedroom single story villas with gardens behind high walls. You just have to look for them. Drive around the area, many villas have building management company numbers or to let signs on them.
> 
> There is a difference between a compound of attached villas and what looks like a compound of identical villas but have separate gardens and aren't otherwise linked. Lots of the latter in J&US. Just because it looks like it may be a compound doesn't mean it is. And compounds vary themselves, some are only connected through a shared pool and otherwise have very private individual gardens, others are much more open.
> 
> ...


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

I spent some time looking at properties online. So far I have seen countless hideous properties in Jumeirah and Um Suqeim. Being an architect doesn't help.
And on top of that all around the highest figures of my budget. 

On the other hand I have accidentally found two properties in areas I don't know at all - actually, areas I've never even been to and they would be Mirdif and Muhaisnah. I looked them up on google maps so now I know where they are at least. I will search the forums to see if some info comes up but I can say I found two stunning new villas one way cheaper than jumeirah with pool, gym, sauna and the other fresh modern style gorgeous infinity pool a bit pricier but still cheaper than Jum/USuq

I'm so overexcited at the moments that I'm sure I will be disappointed soon :joy:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

gianera said:


> I spent some time looking at properties online. So far I have seen countless hideous properties in Jumeirah and Um Suqeim. Being an architect doesn't help.
> And on top of that all around the highest figures of my budget.
> 
> On the other hand I have accidentally found two properties in areas I don't know at all - actually, areas I've never even been to and they would be Mirdif and Muhaisnah. I looked them up on google maps so now I know where they are at least. I will search the forums to see if some info comes up but I can say I found two stunning new villas one way cheaper than jumeirah with pool, gym, sauna and the other fresh modern style gorgeous infinity pool a bit pricier but still cheaper than Jum/USuq
> ...


Hi,
Midriff has some lovely properties - although some people don't like living under the final approach path to DXB.
Muhaisnah is the Sharjah side of DXB and near to the Sharjah border - some find this a bit far out of town and difficult during the morning and evening commutes.
I like Umm Suqiem and Jumeirah areas - but these are going through so many changes over the next few years - including the Canal project, Mall of the World (opposite Mall of the Emirates - other side of SZR), redevelopment of whole areas of older properties etc. etc.
The area will look very different in 3-5 years to what is does now and a lot of the current properties will become unavailable due to demolition and redevelopment.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

FWIW - Mall of the World has very little chance of happening. They cannot fund the airport at the moment and the Mall is well behind that in priority terms.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you Steve, many important points to consider.

Since I do not have an office type of job nor schedule I don't see traffic as a problem and if achieving comforts and privacy means to be out there then I will have to venture to check some properties out. Especially the property in Muhaisnah which would be a bold statement for my customers with its crisp modern design which is what my job is all about.
What would they think of me when entering those depressing 1960 tiled bathrooms of Jumeirah villas?!

Many of my local customers have been suggesting Mirdif so I'm curious to check it out as well. The noise puts me off but won't a big chunk of flights be moved to the new airport - eventually, ISA ?!

Thanks again Steve!
John


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Mirdiff or the other areas on that side of town is the decidedly unfashionable part of Dubai. Doesn't bother everyone, of course. But ask yourself: where is your social life mostly going to be? If you're going out a lot, which I imagine will be downtown or the Marina or along Sheikh Zayed, you will spend a sheer fortune in taxis to/from the Mirdiff area. 

And, of course, is the difficulty of getting friends to come out to see you. People in Dubai are surprisingly territorial and New Dubai people rarely go up north, even to Mirdiff City Centre. 

If you haven't been out there, go for a drive and explore the area by car. You may end up liking it a lot or you will immediately know it isn't for you.

I have been in very few properties, old or new, where the property itself impressed me. Standard for Dubai. But what people did to their properties through decoration or art always stood out more. If you want the glitzy fixtures you're much better off looking at a nice apartment in an Emaar or Damac building in the Greens/Marina/Downtown and your budget is big enough for an apartment with a large outdoor terrace for entertaining (Greens has several very nice apartments with massive terraces in the buildings along the lake) and you might even be able to afford a duplex townhouse/apartment in a handful buildings in the Marina or the Greens.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for all the inputs TallyHo! You guys rock! I'm gaining so much knowledge and inspiration from your posts it would otherwise take forever!

I love to socialize either outside or inside my home but I don't do neighbors. My ideal home is a Saudi villa with 4 meters tall walls possibly surrounded by a moat with crocodiles. I understand I can't get that but I totally rule out towers and compounds with prying eyes and strolling bored mothers who would soon be holding meetings to discuss about the new weirdo at villa 13.
Nope.

While in Dubai I deal and hang out mostly with locals or other GCCs and you know for them a 100km drive to visit someone is like a 10 minute ride for us so I'm not stressed about distance as long as I'm within reasonable distance from a pork selling super market!!


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Weirdo alert!*

You're really piquing my curiosity with all this worry about neighbours talking about you. Now I REALLY want to know what kind of stuff you got goin' on in there... are we talking some chanting and praying to full moons, or maybe "Eyes Wide Shut" kind of weird? :eyebrows:




gianera said:


> I love to socialize either outside or inside my home but I don't do neighbors. My ideal home is a Saudi villa with 4 meters tall walls possibly surrounded by a moat with crocodiles. I understand I can't get that but I totally rule out towers and compounds with prying eyes and strolling bored mothers who would soon be holding meetings to discuss about *the new weirdo at villa 13*.
> Nope.




Hmmm, the two don't officially go together, but I'm not judging. I thought it was awesome when I finally saw locals drinking in some bars in RAK. One guy in a kandura was wearing a baseball cap that said "YOLO" and drinking a beer. I thought, "that's right, buddy, go for it!"



gianera said:


> While in Dubai I deal and hang out *mostly with locals or other GCCs *and you know for them a 100km drive to visit someone is like a 10 minute ride for us so I'm not stressed about distance as long as I'm within reasonable distance from a *pork selling super market*!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you looked at Jumeirah Park? They have a lot of new detached villas that might suit you. That being said, most of the villas are occupied by families with kids and not single people so if you're planning on throwing some lavish shindigs, please be considerate of your neighbors even if you're not the neighborly type.


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

lmao I dig the yolo guy! actually, that's it, it sums it up: I need a YOLO house. 
And it's definitely leaning more towards Eyes Wide Shut than praying and chanting. 

And don't you worry, I always have a HALAL fridge in the house :eyebrows: 



FourAgreements said:


> You're really piquing my curiosity with all this worry about neighbours talking about you. Now I REALLY want to know what kind of stuff you got goin' on in there... are we talking some chanting and praying to full moons, or maybe "Eyes Wide Shut" kind of weird? :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Pamela I will check Jumeirah Park out! 
I am trying to be super considerate by figuring out right neighbourhood with the right type of home - I'm exagerating for a laugh.. I won't be throwing parties blasting music throughout the neighbourhood like Justin Bieber.. but say for instance.. who wears a swimming suit in their own private pool? 




pamela0810 said:


> Have you looked at Jumeirah Park? They have a lot of new detached villas that might suit you. That being said, most of the villas are occupied by families with kids and not single people so if you're planning on throwing some lavish shindigs, please be considerate of your neighbors even if you're not the neighborly type.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone posted an advert for a farmhouse for rent out near Al Ain. 

The kitchen was the standard 1980s kitchen with pink (I think) tile walls but since you're not bothered about distance it may be what you want if you can get over the kitchen. Absolute privacy....




gianera said:


> Thanks Pamela I will check Jumeirah Park out!
> I am trying to be super considerate by figuring out right neighbourhood with the right type of home - I'm exagerating for a laugh.. I won't be throwing parties blasting music throughout the neighbourhood like Justin Bieber.. but say for instance.. who wears a swimming suit in their own private pool?


I am sorry but I am having visions of certain favourite....ahem....videos I enjoyed very much back in the day. Contraband and passed around whilst at school. 

Keep looking around Jumeira/US. Not everything is advertised on Dubizzle. Drive around and take down the numbers of villas for rent or property management companies. You'll eventually find something you want. I had a small villa in J2 for two years. Single storey, decent garden and very high walls. I don't think I ever saw the neighbours in the two years I was there (one was a local family judging from their four Land Cruisers). And had plenty of parties  threw a few massive fancy dress parties featuring scantily clad ladies pretending it was the last days of Ancient Rome and the barbarians were at the gate


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

..Scantily clad.. I can work with that property! 



TallyHo said:


> Someone posted an advert for a farmhouse for rent out near Al Ain.
> 
> The kitchen was the standard 1980s kitchen with pink (I think) tile walls but since you're not bothered about distance it may be what you want if you can get over the kitchen. Absolute privacy....
> 
> ...


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

Today a local friend suggested I look for villas in ARABIAN BRANCHES..... 

I almost choked on my drink.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

gianera said:


> Today a local friend suggested I look for villas in ARABIAN BRANCHES.....
> 
> I almost choked on my drink.


What do "Locals" know.....


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

gianera said:


> Today a local friend suggested I look for villas in ARABIAN BRANCHES.....
> 
> I almost choked on my drink.


Hmm. Something tells me that Branches Barbaras might be worse to deal with than Jumeriah Janes...


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

QOFE said:


> Hmm. Something tells me that Branches Barbaras might be worse to deal with than Jumeriah Janes...


May be worth checking this place out. May suit the life style you crave. Secure grounds and safe from prying neighbours. Bit of a commute from the Marina though. 24hr room service and for sure you won't get disturbed. 

http://www.wakefieldasylum.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/galleries/post-292/full/_38208704_rampton300.jpg

Be careful what you wish for..........................


----------



## gianera (Jun 29, 2015)

let me know when you intend to vacate your wing. i have less issues but i will use the extra space for clothes. 



Roxtec Blue said:


> May be worth checking this place out. May suit the life style you crave. Secure grounds and safe from prying neighbours. Bit of a commute from the Marina though. 24hr room service and for sure you won't get disturbed.
> 
> http://www.wakefieldasylum.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/galleries/post-292/full/_38208704_rampton300.jpg
> 
> Be careful what you wish for..........................


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Mirdiff or the other areas on that side of town is the decidedly unfashionable part of Dubai. Doesn't bother everyone, of course. But ask yourself: where is your social life mostly going to be? If you're going out a lot, which I imagine will be downtown or the Marina or along Sheikh Zayed, you will spend a sheer fortune in taxis to/from the Mirdiff area.


Thank heavens we have The Marina to keep you and your bigoted friends clustered together in a colony. All the great food, culture, diversity, and hidden gems of DXB are in Bur Dubai and Deira. Don't let the dark skins fool you. These places have more charm than you can imagine. What is fashionable to you? Barasti and Safron? Where do you dine? Pier 7? Go for it. I'll be feasting on the finest Iraqi Ouzi in the Gulf or the best Chinese this side of India. If drinking, clubs, live music, etc, is your thing, then your covered as well. Send your ethnocentrism back home and try to practice non-judgement for a while. You may be surprised.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you one of those people who keep a box of chips next to your bed so that when you wake up in the morning you can select the appropriately sized one for your shoulder?

I love the (ignorant) attempt at reverse snobbery in your post as you conveniently ignore that not only the majority of people living in the Marina are not western expats or white but have "darker" skin, and the same is true for all the communities on the south end of Dubai, that there are many wonderful restaurants of all cuisines down at that end, both high end and low end, including branches of the better places in Bur Dubai/Deira (which have plenty of vastly overrated restaurants and I say this as someone who has done more than his share of trawling through Deira), and you also ignore that living in the Marina or JLT or anywhere south of the Creek doesn't prevent you from exploring the old parts of town/Deira, which are just as convenient to the Marina as it is to Mirdiff. Last but not least, we were talking about Mirdiff here, not Bur Dubai/Deira.

As someone who has lived in Dubai for nearly 10 years at this point I know fully well that a single western expat with an active social life will likely spend most of his social time in the south end of Dubai or along Sheikh Zayed/Downtown. It doesn't mean they _all _do, but _most _of them do. It's a point to consider for a single person deciding to live in Mirdiff or not. Mirdiff is a quiet, primarily family oriented residential area that attracts people for its lower rents versus other areas of Dubai. Thus, it's not a "_popular_" area. And never has been. Doesn't mean it's _bad_! That's all there is to it. 

Anything else you want to complain about?




nite said:


> Thank heavens we have The Marina to keep you and your bigoted friends clustered together in a colony. All the great food, culture, diversity, and hidden gems of DXB are in Bur Dubai and Deira. Don't let the dark skins fool you. These places have more charm than you can imagine. What is fashionable to you? Barasti and Safron? Where do you dine? Pier 7? Go for it. I'll be feasting on the finest Iraqi Ouzi in the Gulf or the best Chinese this side of India. If drinking, clubs, live music, etc, is your thing, then your covered as well. Send your ethnocentrism back home and try to practice non-judgement for a while. You may be surprised.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> May be worth checking this place out. May suit the life style you crave. Secure grounds and safe from prying neighbours. Bit of a commute from the Marina though. 24hr room service and for sure you won't get disturbed.
> 
> http://www.wakefieldasylum.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/galleries/post-292/full/_38208704_rampton300.jpg
> 
> Be careful what you wish for..........................


Was that a reply to me or to OP? Just checking...


----------



## zorglub (Feb 28, 2016)

gianera said:


> I spent some time looking at properties online. So far I have seen countless hideous properties in Jumeirah and Um Suqeim. Being an architect doesn't help.
> And on top of that all around the highest figures of my budget.
> 
> On the other hand I have accidentally found two properties in areas I don't know at all - actually, areas I've never even been to and they would be Mirdif and Muhaisnah. I looked them up on google maps so now I know where they are at least. I will search the forums to see if some info comes up but I can say I found two stunning new villas one way cheaper than jumeirah with pool, gym, sauna and the other fresh modern style gorgeous infinity pool a bit pricier but still cheaper than Jum/USuq
> ...


Hi Gianera,

I hope you do not mind if I reopen your thread but I would be quite interested to know if, since september, you found a "dream villa" in Umm Suqeim or Jumeirah areas not too far from the beach. I shall relocate to DB in a few months and really want to live near the beach so I will look for something as you describe or even in a compound if privacy is sufficient.
Any advise or feedback would be very much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

zorglub said:


> Hi Gianera,
> 
> I hope you do not mind if I reopen your thread but I would be quite interested to know if, since september, you found a "dream villa" in Umm Suqeim or Jumeirah areas not too far from the beach. I shall relocate to DB in a few months and really want to live near the beach so I will look for something as you describe or even in a compound if privacy is sufficient.
> Any advise or feedback would be very much appreciated.
> Thanks


All goes down to the budget really. Dream villas in these areas are possible if you have 700-800k rental budget. Sheikh Hamdan villas for instance looks great and they are literally on the beach but the rental is 700k for beachside villas.


----------



## zorglub (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks I am more in the same kind of budget than the OP so my "dream" villa is not in the 700K range, neither right on the beach.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

zorglub said:


> Thanks I am more in the same kind of budget than the OP so my "dream" villa is not in the 700K range, neither right on the beach.


The problem with this area is that there are a lot of old villas built for traditional local purposes, which means massive halls (or reception areas), full staff of people employed, at least one driver, at least one maid, closed kitchens in poor conditions (remember they were not built for the owner cooking purpose). These villas are massive. First, op should define "dream villa" meaning, frankly speaking I have not seen 2BR dream villa in Jumeirah. They are all big with at least 3BR and 3,500sqft.

Smaller places are usually compounds. Check Al Habtoor brand new villas, they are 270k I believe, fully serviced, 24/7 gated community, located at Al Thanya road close to SZR. They are calles Oasis Villas if I remember. Habtoor is building Metropolitan hotel next to it, so choose your villa carefully. They have very small gardens with little to no grass. These are townhouses.

I would also check brand new Dar Wasl compound close to Safa Park IF you don't mind all the building mess around. Townhouses as well.

I personally spent some time on researching Jumeirah/Umm Suqeim area and didn't find anything that would suit my definition of "dream villa" in similar price range. I learned that unless you have a budget of at least 400-500k, you are choosing between bad and worse. Considering you can get brand new Palma Residences overlooking the sea for 350k, where you are literally on the beach and the beach is a part of your private garden, stunning Marina views (Burj views 400k), great secluded beach, walking distance to Al Ittihad park with plenty of grocery and shopping options and one of the best locations on the Palm for in and out access. But again, they are big, 5BR and fantastic rooftop


----------



## zorglub (Feb 28, 2016)

I know this type of old houses as I lived before in a country where it was very similar. Our house at that time was huge also and old but really very pleasant to live in. It has a classic design but surely not horrible. Our landlord repainted it completely all in/out, add a few appliances and always keep a very good maintenance. I would not mind finding something similar here but I do not know if it is possible in DB.
Many thanks for your info. I will look at Al Habtoor villas and Oasis Villas.


----------

